# Strange bump on Firemouth



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I noticed a strange bump/pimple on one of my Firemouths. He is the most aggressive guy in the tank and is always chasing one of the other fish. At first I thought one of the pellets was stuck to his head...not! I was thinking possible injury??
A couple of the pics are blurry but show the problem area better. The bump is just behind the eye on the top of the gill cover. 
*Can anyone identify what this might be? *


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be a number of things.

It could be a cyst, or it could be parasitic.

How is the fish behaving? Any flashing against objects in the tank? Is he eating normally?


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Behavior is normal, chasing everyone around as usual. Eating like a horse. No flashing or any noticable difference in his behavior.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would just keep an eye on things for now.

Should more cysts appear, you might be dealing with lymphocystis. Not much you can do about that, unfortunately.

It may simply disappear, though!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks. I think I'll do just that. Doesn't seem to be bothering him. Just hope it's nothing contagious.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

The firemouth I posted about has seemingly gotten better. The "cyst" is just about gone. However, I have another one that has developed a similar bump near it's tail and in the mouth. It's not white or cottony looking, the fish is shying away from the others and has stopped eating. At first I thought he had injured himself fighting the one of the other dominant males in the tank but it's gotten worse. I have taken him out and he's in the hospital tank. I've treated with rid fungus. Any opinions?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Does he act like the areas itch? Any flashing against objects or substrate?

I can't really tell from the pics, but is it the white area right at the base of the dorsal? Any redness around the protruding area?

The only thing I can think of is anchor worm, in which case you would need to treat with an external parasite medication. You don't want to try to remove them, they will pull a big hunk of flesh out of the fish if this is what it is. Jungle Parasite Clear is a good choice of meds, 3 treatments spaced 48 hours apart, with a 25% water change prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment. You will need to remove carbon from the filtration if it is less than 2 weeks old.

What are the water parameters on the main tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention all of that info. Parameters are "normal" no ammonia, no nitrates, 10ppm nitrite. Maintenance is 50% every week, Vac the gravel twice a month due to the large pleco. The cyst is right at the tail(in pic #1). The last fish that had one has completely healed and there is no sign that it was ever there. It just appears to be a cyst of some type on the tail. It's the "stuff" in his mouth that I am most concerned with. This is stopping him from eating it seems. There have been no signs of flashing or scratching. He just stays to himself and shys away from others. I've begun treatment with an anti-fungal med. Thinking about getting an antibiotic to add to the treatment??


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If it's anchor worm, an antibiotic won't help - neither will an anti-fungal. You need an anti-parasitic, preferably focusing on external parasites.

I think you have your nitrites and nitrate reading backwards? If so, you're fine.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I definitely don't think it's anchor worms. I was leaning more towards lymphocystis and there are no treatments for that.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

sjlchgo said:


> I definitely don't think it's anchor worms. I was leaning more towards lymphocystis and there are no treatments for that.


That is correct, but lymphocystis usually comes on slowly, and that firemouth looks pretty out of it at this point...Fish can live with lymphocystis for quite some time, unless it becomes so severe that they are unable to function. I really don't think that's what you're dealing with, but I can _always_ be wrong. :wink:

If you're certain it isn't anchor worm - and that is something you would have to decide by seeing the fish in person - then you can try the antibiotics. This fish looks like it could use some help, and I would have to try something. Daily water changes just before adding the meds won't hurt, either.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks again for your input. This condition did come on slowly....I see now that I should have responded to it more quickly but as I stated I thought initially the "strange look" his mouth had was from fighting. Then it started to look worse. Gonna coninue treating "him" for a bit and see how it turns out. The instructions on the meds say not to do a w/c till after the treatment is over. He's in a clean hosptial tank, only put in a couple of the medicated pellets and he isn't eating so not much there to dirty the water too bad. Will post again with an update on the results. I've examined him with a magnifying glass and don't see anything that looks like worms.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

FYI...Anchor worm does not look like worms. It looks like a pimple underneath the scales/skin, and usually has a red ring around the base of it. The parasite is not actually visible.

Since you had two fish affected with this, that's why I thought it might be anchor worm. Lymphocystis is _usually_ confined to one fish and not considered contagious.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Moot issue at this point....the fish died today.  I'm keeping an eye on the others so far everyone looks unaffected.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> If it's anchor worm, an antibiotic won't help - neither will an anti-fungal. You need an anti-parasitic, preferably focusing on external parasites.
> 
> I think you have your nitrites and nitrate reading backwards? If so, you're fine.


Dear Dr. cichlidaholic.....lol....this is to follow up on this conversation. Your diagnosis of my problem was DEAD SPOT ON!! After removing the dead fish I left the tank running, did a 50% change and when I looked in this moring I could see something floating around in the tank. It looked like fish poo at first but it was read. I managed to grab one of these floating objects and placed it on a flat surface and guess what??? It started moving!! Worms! I'm going to treat the tank that the fish originally came from with anti-parasitc meds today!! Thanks again and keep up the good work Doc!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

oops


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I've done some research on the anchorworm and this thing is nasty! I tried some Coppersafe in the hospital tank and those buggers were still swimming around. I added salt and nothing. I even tired just adding tap water in hopes that the chlorine would kill them and nothing. I finally drained the tank and mixed the gravel with table salt. After taking one of the worms out I found that salt melts them much like snails. After salting everything down and mixing it in well I rinsed the rocks well, flushed the tank and refilled it. No signs of anymore worms!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I've done some research on the anchorworm and this thing is nasty! I tried some Coppersafe in the hospital tank and those buggers were still swimming around. I added salt and nothing. I even tired just adding tap water in hopes that the chlorine would kill them and nothing. I finally drained the tank and mixed the gravel with table salt. After taking one of the worms out I found that salt melts them much like snails. After salting everything down and mixing it in well I rinsed the rocks well, flushed the tank and refilled it. No signs of anymore worms!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I've done some research on the anchorworm and this thing is nasty! I tried some Coppersafe in the hospital tank and those buggers were still swimming around. I added salt and nothing. I even tired just adding tap water in hopes that the chlorine would kill them and nothing. I finally drained the tank and mixed the gravel with table salt. After taking one of the worms out I found that salt melts them much like snails. After salting everything down and mixing it in well I rinsed the rocks well, flushed the tank and refilled it. No signs of anymore worms!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I've done some research on the anchorworm and this thing is nasty! I tried some Coppersafe in the hospital tank and those buggers were still swimming around. I added salt and nothing. I even tired just adding tap water in hopes that the chlorine would kill them and nothing. I finally drained the tank and mixed the gravel with table salt. After taking one of the worms out I found that salt melts them much like snails. After salting everything down and mixing it in well I rinsed the rocks well, flushed the tank and refilled it. No signs of anymore worms!


----------

